# Whats the maker and year and name of this exact fender light?



## jason morton (Jun 27, 2015)

I am looking for a fender light just exactly like this one in this pic! Can some one please tell me the maker and name and year of this exact fender light??????? Would be much appreciated.. Thank you.....:o


----------



## BrentP (Jun 28, 2015)

Uhhh... what pic?


----------



## jason morton (Jun 29, 2015)

it should be up there now.. thnx. n sorry.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 29, 2015)

That is very similar to a Delta I have. Mine is stock, mounted on a 1961 Huffy-built Monark.


----------



## jason morton (Jun 30, 2015)

what's the model name? You know?


----------



## partsguy (Jul 1, 2015)

no, I don't.


----------

